# how to rat proof a deck



## june (13 Sep 2008)

Hi,
 Does anyone have any advice on how to rat proof a deck as it is being installed?? I thought maybe of chicken wire underneath  as it is being laid.
 I am only investigating a deck at this stage. There is a large tree nearby so digging for a patio might not be so easy.

I have read the key posts about rats, poisons, traps etc. I already have 2 cats who are good hunters. I know there are rats in the general area ( building site nearby ) The cats do catch them occasionally, but I don't want to build them a nice new home either!!!!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sue Ellen (13 Sep 2008)

Hi June,

You may have seen some of  threads already.


----------



## neets (18 Sep 2008)

we had a couple of rats which got in under our decking so we dug all down the length of the decking, where it meets the garden, about 1-1/2 feet down and nailed a thick, small holed wire mesh to the side, then filled back in with soil. we also put this mesh on either side of the decking, between ourselves and the neighbours' fencing. 

we've had no problems with rats since. we also put this mesh all around the garden shed to stop them nesting underneath. i think we got it in woodies. 

hope this helps!


----------



## ophelia (18 Sep 2008)

Maybe you could try one of these: http://www.pestrepellerultimate.com/google.htm
American things, but I'm sure it would work the same for Irish rats


----------



## minion (18 Sep 2008)

i think your cats will be enough.  As long as they have room to get under the decking i doubt you'll ever get rats in there.


----------



## Toby (18 Sep 2008)

I dunno, we have a local rat that visits our garden daily and he hasn't stopped a rat hotel from developing under our deck 

Maybe cats are effective if they live on the property though?


----------



## GoldWings (19 Sep 2008)

If you can compact the base very tightly with pebbles - i.e. jam it so nothing can move in that space, then you should be in good steed.


----------



## johnnyg (19 Sep 2008)

a wall of broken glass layed in a layer of concrete will stop them using your deck as a home as entry/exi from the deck would result in severe cuts, if doing this ensure little hands can't put there own hands in, so mesh wire would also be appropriate or a finishing board around the deck


----------



## Sherman (19 Sep 2008)

johnnyg said:


> a wall of broken glass layed in a layer of concrete will stop them using your deck as a home as entry/exi from the deck would result in severe cuts, if doing this ensure little hands can't put there own hands in, so mesh wire would also be appropriate or a finishing board around the deck


 
This won't keep rats away - if they want in, they'll get in.  Leave it to the cats and they'll sort it quicker and more efficiently than any other method - if rats do take up residence, the cats will just sit by the exit / entry hole used by the rats and methodically pick off each rat over a short period of time.  Rat numbers will also decrease once the building work nearby comes to an end.


----------



## PADDYBOY99 (21 Sep 2008)

Had this problem and back filled the perimeter of the decking with concrete. no sign of rats since and that was about five years ago .


----------



## lazylump (21 Sep 2008)

I heard my 8 year daughter who is an animal lover crying and screaming at one of our cats yaterday. I eventually went out into the garden to see what was happening and found her with a daized young rat. The rat was up on its back legs and she was rubbing its head after taking it away from our cat. I told her to leave it with the cat but she would not have it so I picked it up with a spade and launched it into the neighbouring field.

I know this doesn't really help but I just though i'd tell you since you were talking about rats.


----------



## PADDYBOY99 (22 Sep 2008)

Youy should have hit it with the spade. Then again prob not the best idea  with your 8 year old looking on.


----------



## lazylump (22 Sep 2008)

PADDYBOY99 said:


> Youy should have hit it with the spade. Then again prob not the best idea with your 8 year old looking on.


 
There are many ways to launch a rat.


----------

